# Why did you buy your diesel?



## ohkristen! (8 mo ago)

I love love love love love my 335d. and yet when I talk to people about it, they groan when I tell them its a diesel. Seriously. Tell me why you bought yours, and have you ever converted a non-believer?


----------



## MI-BMW (10 mo ago)

I'd love to own a diesel but am still driving my gasser.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

We bought our first one because my wife wanted a more fuel efficient vehicle. We bought the second one because we loved the performance of the first one. We continue to love them both, along with our ///MRoadster....

Call us a poster for advertising for diesel powered vehicles.... sigh.


----------



## Archaeologistt (Sep 20, 2020)

Well, I was a nonbeliever until a couple of years ago when I was updating, I wanted a good secondhand e93. I didn’t realise the car I was going to see was a diesel and when I found out my first thoughts were to leave, I was disappointed. But I decided to take it for a test drive, since I was there and that was it. I fell in love. I bought the car. I’ve never looked back. I haven’t had a single problem with this car in the last two years, I do all the maintenance myself and change the oil regularly, every 7500 km.

I occasionally get people who turn their nose up at diesels and or BMW’s, but I don’t talk to them any more as soon as they mention something like that, so it doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I bought my first diesel auto in 2000, a VW TDI NB, knowing that if diesel fuel costs rose too much, diminishing the profits of OTR owner operators, they would park their trucks and stop the economy - a la _Atlas Shrugged_ on strike.

Then I learned the reliability of diesel engines in general. I bought a 2003 VW TDI Jetta Wagen and drove it for thirteen years trouble free 180K miles.

Then I learned the safety risks of a small car like the Jetta and bought my X5 with which I am most pleased. Hopefully my last auto purchase.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Owned many diesel trucks throughout the years and even worked for a diesel manufacturer(Cummins). I went from having a company vehicle working at one of dealerships to working at our cooperate headquarters 40+ miles away. I drove my truck, which only gets 17 mpg if I am lucky, for the first year. I needed a car that got great fuel mileage, but didn't want something that was boring to drive like a Prius. 

The BMW 328d fit the bill perfectly although I would have loved to have manual like the 320d's in Europe. Bought a CPO several years ago. It is only used to go back and forth to work for nine months our of the year and during the summer it is used to travel 140 miles down to the coast every weekend where we have our fifth wheel. I am actually looking for a diesel Jeep Rubicon to replace my gas variant pretty soon.


----------



## LivNowPayL8r (Nov 25, 2019)

A number of factors;

excellent economy… I only use the car for longer trips and average ~40 MPG
better reliability and longevity… no ignition components, lower RPM
all those torques!


----------



## dce (Nov 6, 2017)

I was Navy serving on submarines and became fond of the backup diesel there. I’ve always felt they are a “happy” engine (feel & sound) with pleasing power characteristics matched to my driving style. Love my 540D, the 8-speed ZF AT seems perfectly matched. Cruising the interstate at ~75mph/1500rpm it just seems it could quietly hum along forever. I’m not a race car driver, but has plenty of get up and go when I want it. Life is good!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

dce said:


> I was Navy serving on submarines and became fond of the backup diesel there. I’ve always felt they are a “happy” engine (feel & sound) with pleasing power characteristics matched to my driving style. Love my 540D, the 8-speed ZF AT seems perfectly matched. Cruising the interstate at ~75mph/1500rpm it just seems it could quietly hum along forever. I’m not a race car driver, but has plenty of get up and go when I want it. Life is good!


Me too. Thank you for your service! (USN nuke SSN-660 1969 VietNam Era EAOS 1975 retired Federal USN nuclear engineer 0989-028-5000 retired 1995 BRAC3)

Sand Lance SSN-660 was one of a half-dozen built without a muffler. Drunken sailors could follow the sound from all across Palm Beach.


----------



## ohkristen! (8 mo ago)

MI-BMW said:


> I'd love to own a diesel but am still driving my gasser.


Well, I am actually selling mine. 2011 335d. It drives like a dream. 130,000 mi


----------



## ohkristen! (8 mo ago)

dce said:


> I was Navy serving on submarines and became fond of the backup diesel there. I’ve always felt they are a “happy” engine (feel & sound) with pleasing power characteristics matched to my driving style. Love my 540D, the 8-speed ZF AT seems perfectly matched. Cruising the interstate at ~75mph/1500rpm it just seems it could quietly hum along forever. I’m not a race car driver, but has plenty of get up and go when I want it. Life is good!


I agree with you completely about the happy sound. And also when your'e going - really going - it feels happiest cruising at higher speeds. I take mine on long trips, and its a comfortable, cozy and confident ride. and i also agree with life being good. enjoy your day and your next drive!


----------



## ohkristen! (8 mo ago)

LivNowPayL8r said:


> A number of factors;
> 
> excellent economy… I only use the car for longer trips and average ~40 MPG
> better reliability and longevity… no ignition components, lower RPM
> all those torques!


I average about the same mpg, and it loves so much the opportunity to really drive for a long stretch. its my daily driver, and a brilliant commuter car. I average about a tank every 14 days, which is so great!


----------



## ohkristen! (8 mo ago)

Archaeologistt said:


> Well, I was a nonbeliever until a couple of years ago when I was updating, I wanted a good secondhand e93. I didn’t realise the car I was going to see was a diesel and when I found out my first thoughts were to leave, I was disappointed. But I decided to take it for a test drive, since I was there and that was it. I fell in love. I bought the car. I’ve never looked back. I haven’t had a single problem with this car in the last two years, I do all the maintenance myself and change the oil regularly, every 7500 km.
> 
> I occasionally get people who turn their nose up at diesels and or BMW’s, but I don’t talk to them any more as soon as they mention something like that, so it doesn’t bother me at all.


I agree and have had similar discussions. I was willing to bet that if you didnt know it was a diesel and you drove it, you would never want anything else. It was instant love for me too!


----------



## billyjoe (Dec 13, 2020)

ohkristen! said:


> I agree and have had similar discussions. I was willing to bet that if you didnt know it was a diesel and you drove it, you would never want anything else. It was instant love for me too!


Keep you diesel loving crap to youself. All of the various diesel cars that I have driven over the years sucked. It's people like you that want to own a semi and let it idle for hours. So just go buy one. There is a difference between a truck and a car. Look in the mirror and ask yourself that question. So what was your original point?


----------



## ohkristen! (8 mo ago)

billyjoe said:


> Keep you diesel loving crap to youself. All of the various diesel cars that I have driven over the years sucked. It's people like you that want to own a semi and let it idle for hours. So just go buy one. There is a difference between a truck and a car. Look in the mirror and ask yourself that question. So what was your original point?


It appears you are in the wrong place. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Archaeologistt (Sep 20, 2020)

ohkristen! said:


> It appears you are in the wrong place. Have a lovely day.


I’ll second that...


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

billyjoe said:


> Keep you diesel loving crap to youself. All of the various diesel cars that I have driven over the years sucked. It's people like you that want to own a semi and let it idle for hours. So just go buy one. There is a difference between a truck and a car. Look in the mirror and ask yourself that question. So what was your original point?


Wow! Calm down there turbo! I think you might need a vacation or some woosah medication. 

I have to disagree with you. I own a diesel truck and a diesel car. I would rather have the diesel version of both. I am also currently looking to replace my gas Jeep for a diesel as well. My gas 3.6L has no low end cajones versus the 3.0L diesel I drove not too long ago. Not everyone likes to scream at 7k rpm and some people like me are more torque junkies than horsepower junkies.


----------



## MI-BMW (10 mo ago)

ohkristen! said:


> Well, I am actually selling mine. 2011 335d. It drives like a dream. 130,000 mi
> View attachment 1062771


I'm kinda interested but I'm rather strapped right now. How can I contact you for more details?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

It was a toss-up for me between a 535i and a 535d in 2014. I went with the 535i because it offered a manual transmission, and I was worried about the problems BMW, VW, M-B were having with the emission systems. Those problems are why BMW, VW, and M-B dropped diesels from the US market.

There were planning to sell a X3 30d version of the G01. But, the short hops done with the household Frauwagen, made me again go with a gasser. BMW dropped plans for the X3 30d in the US just before the G01 went into production.

If somebody does a lot of long-distance, high-speed driving, a diesel is awesome. But, that's not us. With us it's five miles here, five miles there, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Another reason I like diesel.

A few years ago I had a 40 Hp diesel tractor that I fueled from 5 gallon cans. Then I decided that it was too big and got rid of it after the solenoid contacts burned while starting at 10ºF. But I still had cans of fuel. Last year a friend was mowing the roadsides for the town and ran out of diesel fuel, radioed the office for assistance but there was no response. I noticed the tractor through the trees up the road a bit, and noticed that it was still there an hour later. I went out to see what was what and volunteered a can of fuel, cautioning Matt that it was years old. The tractor started right up and drove away with no problem.



avinator said:


> Fraulein been sitting for the past 9 months in the garage collecting dust ( don't ask )
> Anyway, want to take her out for a spin but she's filled with 9 month old gas... about 3/4 tanks worth.
> 
> Should I drain or not drain? Refill with fresh gas or not? If I drain is the Fuel Line Connector right before the filter ( underneath the drivers seat ) the easiest way to do it or do you guys know other tricks?


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

I bought my first one in 1997, it was 1981 model VW Rabbit Diesel 5 speed forward manual transmission, a very reliable and may be underpowered car. Currently I have 5 vehicles all of which are Diesels.
After putting 290K on my 2010 Jetta TDI with MT, I gave it to my teenage son, who is enjoying its frugality and its fun to drive characteristics. The other one is 2015 Jetta TDI with around 60K, I drive it occasionally and this is also for my other son who will be driving it soon. I drive 2016 535d M Sport which is blast to drive given how economical and at the same time how insanely fast it is. My wife drives 2016 x5d M Sport, which she is very happy with it. I also have 1999 F 350 with 7.3 powerstroke dually with 130K.We bought it brand new and it's in excellent shape. I do all of the maintenance requirements of these vehicles on my own and never taken them to a shop ever for an oil or other basic maintenance.
Cumulatively, we have put well over 700K and not a single serious engine or HPFP issues that I experienced with any one of them. And these vehicles are not more expensive to maintain than any other brand of vehicles. Avoid abusing them, do not skip on periodic maintenance and be diligent on choosing your fuels, then you would be rewarded with many thousands of trouble free miles.
.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought my 35d to tow our travel trailer, which it does with aplomb. I was concerned that it wouldn't work well for short trip driving, but my solution has been to simply drive my wife's E83 gasser as much as possible for short trips. I was pleasantly surprised how much I like driving this beast. The diesel power is nice, and this well-equipped E70 is a much more comfortable ride compared to my E53 or E83. Have had a few glitches (active tank heater, clogged passive tank transfer line, and a failed fuel injector), but nothing too onerous so far. Like all used BMW's I buy, it got the deferred-maintenance catch-up routine soon after arriving in my driveway. Hoping to drive it for many years.

AM.


----------



## ChinaBob (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do I drive a diesel? I’ve asked myself that question a number of times over the years, since 1977 to be exact, when I got my first Diesel Rabbit. I could cite the usual reasons like fuel economy, longevity, etc., which are all true, but not the underlying reason. 

It’s not that I haven’t come to appreciate the finer points of my present diesel, a 328d wagon. I drive a lot, to the tune of ~50,000 miles a year now that I am retired, and love the quiet comfort of the car on the highway, not to mention its phenomenal fuel economy and the HK stereo system. There’s something just very satisfying about driving this car that I can’t put my finger on but I know it’s there.

But to be honest, the underlying reason is that diesel cars fit my personality. I like driving a car that’s different in a way that only those in the know would recognize and appreciate. Only a small subset of even BMW owners (and there are a lot of them around here) would notice the “d” in the 328d on the tailgate and know that that means it’s a diesel. For the other 99.9%, if they notice it at all, it’s just another BMW wagon, and that’s the way I like it.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I would love a 4” x 12” vinyl black on white *DIESEL* right next to my VTEC decal (not).


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My first diesel was a 30 foot class C motorhome with the venerable Navistar 7.3 liter turbodiesel that pulled like a locomotive. Torque is intoxicating for the way I drive as I try to keep the mpg's up and not rev an engine too much.

I moved on to 2 TDI beetles followed by the immortal Mercedes E320 CDI inline six with which I had a blast rolling coal to tailgaters and other obnoxious drivers. Research into pollution revealed the black soot having fewer small particulates and diesels using less petroleum to feed the Russian oligarchs and government criminals.

The amount of engineering that BMW used in the M57 (335d) and N57 (535d) was impressive and I've enjoyed both for their power and reliability, now getting a solid 40 mpg average with my 535d - a car that has no peers and holds up to the benefits of any hybrid of the same class environmentally.

I don't know what to replace the 535d with (but my wife's Jaguar XE 20d may be in this role) when the time comes but am looking as usual 2 years or so ahead of my purchase which is my hobby/passion as an automotive nut job that I am. BEV's are definitely not ready for prime time with their questionable environmental resume, inconvenient remote charging, and cost.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

We bought our 328d Wagon for the fuel economy, room for dog and knowing we would be pulling a camper trailer. We have driven it about 130000 miles in the last five years and it has met our expectations in all categories. My first diesel was a 1986 Isuzu Trooper II and it, for a 4x4, got an unbelievable (at the time) 27 mpg on the highway.


----------



## Bronson5 (May 13, 2019)

I was looking for a good gas mileage car and found the BMW 535d. Great reviews and ended up buying a 27k miles, 2 yr old Black on Black 2016 535d M Sport version on Vroom for half of the sticker price. What an awesome vehicle. Style, performance and off the charts fuel mileage. Best mileage was 48 MPG and ave 39-40 in the mountains of Colorado. Too bad they don’t sell the diesel in the USA anymore. I certainly don’t plan on selling this jewel.


----------



## X5 M50i (Jul 18, 2021)

ohkristen! said:


> I love love love love love my 335d. and yet when I talk to people about it, they groan when I tell them its a diesel. Seriously. Tell me why you bought yours, and have you ever converted a non-believer?


My wife ordered her X535d in 2012, we still have it and she still loves it. I have a 2020 X5 M50i and we also recently took receipt of a 2022 Wrangler Unlimited diesel we ordered. We love both our diesels and I love my M50i, but if BMW still sold new diesels in the US, we may not have ordered the Wrangler and my wife would be driving a newer X5, because she will not give up her diesel engine for a gasoline engine... The torque and fuel efficiency simply become addicting and I remember reading one of the car magazines at the time got the same 0-60 time for her diesel that they did for a 90 Mustang GT 5.0, so its far from being sluggish.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Buy horsepower, drive torque.


----------



## bradclanton (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a 2012 X5 35d and absolutely love it. I've only had minor repairs over several years, normal maintenance really. It is a very confident vehicle when you get it on the road. It almost drives itself at 80 mph. Love taking trips in it and you can cram a lot of stuff in the back of it. Love my diesel!


----------



## AnthonyAIROPS (10 mo ago)

ohkristen! said:


> I love love love love love my 335d. and yet when I talk to people about it, they groan when I tell them its a diesel. Seriously. Tell me why you bought yours, and have you ever converted a non-believer?


 I have a 535d…. It’s amazing. From Orange County CA, to Van Nuys…. 120 mile round trip …. Avg 51 MPG w/ cruise control set at 70 mph…. Amazing….


----------



## bradclanton (Feb 5, 2017)

My only prior experience with a BMW diesel was a 1985 BMW 524td which was only imported for a couple of years due to lack of sales. This was a classic old diesel, with a glow plug button you had to push several seconds before trying to start it. It was like the Batmobile. If someone got on my tail, I could punch it and smoke bomb them like nobody's business. It was one of my favorite cars ever. It had the same confident feel about it.


----------



## bludblu (10 mo ago)

I went from a 2013 Touareg TDI to a 2018 540d. Fuel economy is so impressive, the payback is there at every single ride regardless of the fuel price and the benefits of high torque at lower RPM is such a pleasure to drive knowing I save money per ride every time. The new diesel cars with DPF perform so well. When I look at the interior of the exhaust pipes of my 540d and compare them with the ones of a gas engine of the same brand of car I can conclude again that diesel engines perform way better by energy produced. I might have to sell my car soon for personal reasons meanwhile I will do everything i can in order to keep it because in the last 3 years I could not spent time driving it as I intended when i bought it. Less than 6000 miles on the clock but such a pleasure and so much more to come, for me or for the one who will get it.


----------



## johnneil (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought my first BMW product, an R26, 250cc bike on my 18th birthday in 1960. I've had several BMW cars over the years and have loved them, both from driving and reliability perspectives. Until I bought a 2004, E46, 320d about 9 years ago with 68k kilometres on it, it now has only 265k kilometres. It has been a nightmare almost from day one. Crankshaft vibration damper, gearbox, torque converter 4 times, propshaft universal twice CSB, Guido joint, fuel pump, power steering pump, MAF sensor, radiator split, intercooler split, every single mounting from front to back, heater valve, Aircon, speed sensor et al. And finally, one that I have spent a fortune on and NEVER been able to have repaired. Started as a slight vibration at around 17 00 rpm and has now developed into a 500rpm down and up surge on a light throttle. 
Call me nuts for having held out so long. Fact is I love driving the car but unfortunately, the surging is the final straw and she'll have to go. 
I might stick to BMW but it'll definitely not be a diesel again, much as I love the drive and the economy. Sighhhhh.


----------



## wrbjr1963 (8 mo ago)

As the owner of 3 Ford 7.3 L Diesels each has in excess 250,000 miles and counting I'm a diesel fanatic. I work on my own trucks Nobody touches my trucks save tires. All trucks have many after market improvements, bought a 2010 X5 diesel and had an absolute ball servicing and working on it until I located someone who clearly could NOT drive in the snow. I immediately searched and found a 2013 X5 to replace the 2010, and the fun starts again.

If anyone bad mouths a diesel I just automatically assume they voted for Biden 
And if you did I can only assume you like paying $8.00+ per gallon for Diesel

SEMPER FI


----------



## av8rbum (Oct 25, 2017)

ohkristen! said:


> Well, I am actually selling mine. 2011 335d. It drives like a dream. 130,000 mi
> View attachment 1062771


I’m interested… May I ask how much do you want for it?


----------



## Beechmont (8 mo ago)

Diesels are a European thing. Not so much in Australia. I hate, hate and hate diesels. Rattely, heavy front end, clogged particulate filters, and generally noisey.


----------



## bradclanton (Feb 5, 2017)

Beechmont said:


> Diesels are a European thing. Not so much in Australia. I hate, hate and hate diesels. Rattely, heavy front end, clogged particulate filters, and generally noisey.


We are all entitled to our opinions, Beechmont. You must have had a bad experience with a diesel in the past. But they are like gasoline engines. They require repair and maintenance.


----------



## Bronson5 (May 13, 2019)

I recently took the my 535d in for a vehicle inspection to get my updated window sticker. The guy at the state inspection station was about to fail me on the emissions when he suddenly realized it was a diesel. Engine was so quiet he thought it was a gasser! He told me nice car and away I went…


----------



## LarryK9929 (Mar 3, 2017)

wrbjr1963 said:


> As the owner of 3 Ford 7.3 L Diesels each has in excess 250,000 miles and counting I'm a diesel fanatic. I work on my own trucks Nobody touches my trucks save tires. All trucks have many after market improvements, bought a 2010 X5 diesel and had an absolute ball servicing and working on it until I located someone who clearly could NOT drive in the snow. I immediately searched and found a 2013 X5 to replace the 2010, and the fun starts again.
> 
> If anyone bad mouths a diesel I just automatically assume they voted for Biden
> And if you did I can only assume you like paying $8.00+ per gallon for Diesel
> ...


I believe the appreciation everyone here has for BMWs transcends politics. Let's leave it a politics-free zone why don't we.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Doug Huffman said:


> *X5 35d* Cd 0.38, 31+ square feet frontal area, 6,100+ pounds GVW


I was surprised how much less efficient my f15 was with a cargo box on top. Could not do better than 26mpg when it normally approaches close to 30. The 8spd transmission is a huge difference than what you have in your e70.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My trikes are so large that they stick up into the wind stream for a 20% mileage hit. When I get onto I-95 and three digit speeds it really tells.


----------



## SkeeterMark (3 mo ago)

Bought mine because I had previous diesels. Had a 2013 VW TDI and logged 220k miles on it before VW made me the buyback offer I couldn't refuse. They basically bought my BMW for me.


----------



## NicoleW (3 mo ago)

MI-BMW said:


> I'd love to own a diesel but am still driving my gasser.


Hi. I have two 535D’s in Las Vegas. I acquired my ex’s in the separation and there’s been an open EGR recall with no fix since Jan so his has just been sitting in the garage. Today I found out that after 10 months they finally have a fix and I have an appt at BMW on 10/19 to resolve the issue. Let me know if you’re interested and good luck!
~N


----------



## NicoleW (3 mo ago)

SkeeterMark said:


> Bought mine because I had previous diesels. Had a 2013 VW TDI and logged 220k miles on it before VW made me the buyback offer I couldn't refuse. They basically bought my BMW for me.


I had a 2013 Passat with 30k miles snd they paid me almost double what I paid for it! I just got my last Bosch check a month or two ago. 🤣


----------



## dce (Nov 6, 2017)

NicoleW said:


> Hi. I have two 535D’s in Las Vegas. I acquired my ex’s in the separation and there’s been an open EGR recall with no fix since Jan so his has just been sitting in the garage. Today I found out that after 10 months they finally have a fix and I have an appt at BMW on 10/19 to resolve the issue. Let me know if you’re interested and good luck!
> ~N


yes, interested in outcome…please update. My G30 540 diesel was just issued an EGR cooler safety recall with “no remedy available” … I’m guessing parts shortages? No advice to stop driving it. So interested in how yours sorts itself out.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

dce said:


> yes, interested in outcome…please update. My G30 540 diesel was just issued an EGR cooler safety recall with “no remedy available” … I’m guessing parts shortages? No advice to stop driving it. So interested in how yours sorts itself out.


The N57 and N47 EGR recall was announced in December if I remember correctly. It took until June when people here and some FB forums started saying their vehicles were getting done. Availability started on the East Coast and moved West. I got notice at the beginning of August for the f15. Completed at the end of the month. Never got one for the f10, but pushed my SA when I picked up the fa5. She checked with Parts and they could order them. Its being done now. Pick it up in a couple of hours.


----------



## NicoleW (3 mo ago)

dce said:


> yes, interested in outcome…please update. My G30 540 diesel was just issued an EGR cooler safety recall with “no remedy available” … I’m guessing parts shortages? No advice to stop driving it. So interested in how yours sorts itself out.


I’ll let you know. I have an appointment for both of them to go in 10/19


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

It's compromise.. it's tractor, it's sports car but also family stw. For us, people, who don't have many cars and big garage. This car is life, it's taking me to work daily.


----------



## bbq-devil (Feb 6, 2021)

I just bought my 4th diesel.

My first was a 1986 MB 190D I got right out of college. It was possibly the smoothest driving car I ever owned. It was WAY underpowered (no turbo) but got great mileage for its time and engine was rock solid. What killed me on that car was all the other things that broke, A/C, Radiator, Hoses, etc. As a young man I didn't have the resources to keep putting into it so had to get rid of it. I still miss that car.

My second Diesel I still own, a 2014 BMW 328d. This car has been a blast. I have gotten as much at 57MPG round trip from Raleigh to Atlanta. It is sporty and has plenty of acceleration and power. Got it for song with about 38K miles on it back in 2017. My only issues have been the emissions problems others have mentioned. I had a EGR cooler replaced under the first service bulletin when BMW extended the warranty. They replaced the intake manifold too at that time. I had to get both NO2 sensors replaced under warranty at 95K miles, and I also just had the recall for the new EGR cooler completed. Car has 108K miles mow and drives great. My son uses this car now.

I bought a 2017 X35d in 2018 with 17K miles. Loved that car; however, at 42K miles the HPFP disintegrated ruining the entire fuel system from the tank to the fuel injectors. It was covered under warranty but in the Feb 2021 the supply chain issues were pointing to a 4–6-month lead time to get all the parts to repair the car (it ended up being closer to 8 according to the dealership). At that time the HPFP for the 2017 had not been recalled so BMW was replacing it with the same pump that had just failed. Since this was my daily driver, I decided to trade and get a 2021 X5 40i. Love the new car but not sure in hindsight I made the right call.

I just yesterday convinced my better half to get another 328D. We found a Step program car online with 1,200 miles on it and decided to get one since they are no longer made. She has grown to really like our 2014 328d so we made the decision as ones with such low mileage will not be seen again. Picked it up for about ~60% of original sticker. Still has close to 1 year or factory warranty on it and may buy an extended just for peace of mind. (Most of the emissions parts now carry a 10 year /120K warranty anyway). As of this writing I still see two of the Step cars listed on Carfax.com. One with 400 miles and another with 1,600.

I still think a diesel electric hybrid could do well in the US market. The N47 could be paired with an electric motor and get 70-80+MPG and give the 30-40 mile all electric range that would satisfy a lot of auto needs. Never going to happen though...sad.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I drive a diesel because about 90% of the miles I put on it are at 70MPH. BMW diesels are designed for exactly that.


----------

